# Stripping and clipping- Getting Teagan groomer?



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

So I made the decision to get Teagan clipped. She needs it so badly is hurts LOL. Now the thing is I want them to keep her back hair longer the normal so I can still stripp it and hopfully it will stay more wiry that way. Teagan has very wiry hair that I love, but doing a total stripping job is just way to much work and Teagan hates it.

Now the question is: do you think that is just a stupid idea and it will make no diffrence or will keeping her back hair longer allows me to strip so hopefully the hair stay a tad wiry?

Or what would you suggest I get the groomers to do so I can still strip her hair some as well as keep it clipped??

Weird question I know


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

get a furminator and a coat king and do it yourself!


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 23, 2010)

why not use a groomer who can strip?


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

you really need to EITHER strip, OR clip. Getting a groomer to clip some of it so you can strip the rest is a bit odd. You can use a furminator and coat king on a cairn pretty well to reduce their coat down without tedious stripping nor ugly shaving; which is what a lot of my clients want done.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I use thinning shears on my girls furnishings and skirt..around the head and ears.. I pluck out as much as I can prior to thinning..

I completly strip the backs and sides. I never ever clip them though..It softens the hair too much.

Rolling thier coats outside after a good play session works great. 

I brush them with a deshedder and a pin brush every night.

And no stripping question is stupid..Gawsh knows I asked HUNDREDS when it coomes to stripping the girls.

Gotta love that wonderful wire coat!


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

I found this quote or question on the furminator website.. Is that true? I have no issues with the look of a clipped westie I just want to keep Teagans hair as course and wiry as possibe.




> Q. Does the FURminator Shed-Less Treatment work on terriers?
> A. Yes, and in addition to removing the undercoat and loose hair, the treatment also offers some additional benefits for terriers. Terriers have a naturally coarse coat, and many of the show dogs are hand "striped" to keep this texture in their topcoats. But using a clipper "softens" the coat, which is not desirable. Using the FURminator deShedding Tool on a regular basis, however, will help retain that coarse terrier coat on dogs that have had their hair trimmed with clippers. Schnauzers can also develop a darker color "stripe" down their backs from clippers. The deShedding Tool will help eliminate this "stripe" and help return the coat to its original color.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

eh? SO I can use the furminator on my Standard Schnauzer instead of hand stripping the coat???

I take her to a groomer to have the coat stripped every 2 months. It's never been clipped. But this last time I saw a lot of chunks of cut hairs. As if the groomer used a new (and sharp) knife to do the hand stripping. I was pretty pissed, BUT she only charges me like 80 to 90 bucks for the entire dog, face, hind and all. No clippering. Soooo maybe I'm getting what I paid for???

Ok tell me again. Can I keep this dog's coat in good condition by using the furminator? And then just combing the furnishings??? And maybe hand stripping the face and hind end??


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I find the first few pulls through the hair with a furminator does cut the hair. Which will turn soft eventually if done too much... I brush the softer hair like inside the back legs, chest and head first to get loose fur against the blades to soften the sharp blades, And loosely pull it through the jacket. I only use it lightly, about once every 3 months or so for touch up..I only strip really good once every 6 to 8 months. And touch up when i see a area get a bit woolly...

I strip the head and face as much as they tolerate then use the thinning shears to clean it up


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

I use a furminator on schnauzer backs after clipping to prevent 'schnauzer bumps'
A furminator won't take the place of a full hand stripping, BUT in saying that it does do a bulk of the work easily to at least get the coat way down without sore hands! haha.

I just did this boy this week: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4860284&id=158122234622 the bulk of his coat was done with the furminator initially, and then normal hand stripping.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> I use a furminator on schnauzer backs after clipping to prevent 'schnauzer bumps'


Holy crap, Schnauzers get comedones too?! I thought only the hairless breeds were prone to that. That's really interesting!


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

haha, yeah they're prone to it unfortunatly!! I've only had one client get them, and at the time neither me, nor the owner, nor the vet had any idea what they were, but obviously I've since found out, and the best way to prevent them is to card the coat somewhat (ie use a furminator) and/or don't shave too short.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> haha, yeah they're prone to it unfortunatly!! I've only had one client get them, and at the time neither me, nor the owner, nor the vet had any idea what they were, but obviously I've since found out, and the best way to prevent them is to card the coat somewhat (ie use a furminator) and/or don't shave too short.


A lot of Hairless dog folks swear by Keratolux shampoo, it dissolves sebum and keratin and flushes out the follicles. It usually takes a few weeks/months of regular uses if there's a heavily 'set-in' case of blackheads, though, because you have to work your way down though the skin layers.

The other treatments for it that the article recommends (feeding fish oil, etc) are basically identical for both breeds, too. I wonder if it's the same gene in both, because not all Cresteds have it either, and it seems to run in certain lines more than others.


----------

